# Udder Question



## WolfeMomma (Jun 17, 2019)

I was looking at my Yearling ewe the other day, and it looks like one part of her udder is normal size, the other side is a bit enlarged. She is not pregnant. Though in my research online I have seen some people say that clover can cause the udder to enlarge, something about a hormone or something in it? Has anyone experienced this? I have looked at the udder, it doesn't seem sore, no sign of bites etc, though a sting may be possible but I would imagine the swelling would have gone down by now if that were the case.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 17, 2019)

We have a couple that are uneven but they have always nursed just fine and never had any problems.   Even humans aren't always balanced so I wouldn't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## secuono (Jun 17, 2019)

Clover, fungus on it, causes slobbers, swellings and rarely stocking up in horses. No idea if it's the same for other animals.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 18, 2019)

Could you take a pic.?

Temporary enlargements do occur due to a variety of causes.

Have a good feel of the udder, too, before tupping. If there is a persistent hard lump, then it is probably a sign of mastitis in the previous year.

What Mike CHS has said, though, is absolutely true. Udders can be quite uneven in size and shape without there being any abnormality and with good milk production ability.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jun 18, 2019)

I will try and get a picture, I was concerned mainly because it's quite obvious(in my opinion) and she has a couple big shows this summer, will she be marked down because of that ? It doesn't bother her so if I wasn't showing her I wouldn't really care much.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 19, 2019)

It just looks like she has better mammary development on the right than the left. Has she had lambs? Her udder looks like she has, so, if she hasn't, then something has caused the udder to look that way.

I've no idea as to whether an uneven udder will mean judges would penalise her in a show......but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jun 19, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> It just looks like she has better mammary development on the right than the left. Has she had lambs? Her udder looks like she has, so, if she hasn't, then something has caused the udder to look that way.
> 
> I've no idea as to whether an uneven udder will mean judges would penalise her in a show......but it wouldn't surprise me.


She has never had lambs, she is a yearling that will be bred this August if all goes well. It's been like this for maybe a month. Would her coming in to heat do this?


----------



## rosti (Jun 21, 2019)

A lot of times the ones that start forming udders and are not pregnant or ever had kids are uneven like that. In my experience when they are bred, they freshen wih nice even udders.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 21, 2019)

In goats, precocious udders are normal. If you go to a dairy goat show you’ll see many dry yearlings that have precocious udders. The majority of our yearlings get them- and even a few bucks. It’s common in heavy milk genetics. They freshen with even udders so I don’t worry too much. Here’s one of ours. I can’t wait to see her once she actually kids!


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 22, 2019)

Wait, that's WITHOUT milk?!


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jun 22, 2019)

I guess I just got concerned because it just started about a month ago, it was never uneven before lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 22, 2019)

mystang89 said:


> Wait, that's WITHOUT milk?!


Oh she has milk in there, she's just never been bred so not really fresh. 

Here is a milk buck, scroll down until you see "Thrill". This buck is somewhere in about all of our lamancha herd. 
https://www.luckystarfarm.com/referencebucks1.html




WolfeMomma said:


> I guess I just got concerned because it just started about a month ago, it was never uneven before lol


With the goats I just keep an eye on it. Not uncommon for that to happen. Once they kid it evens out.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jun 23, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Oh she has milk in there, she's just never been bred so not really fresh.
> 
> Here is a milk buck, scroll down until you see "Thrill". This buck is somewhere in about all of our lamancha herd.
> https://www.luckystarfarm.com/referencebucks1.html
> ...


Wait...."HE" milks??? Im so lost


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 24, 2019)

Yep. Some of our bucks come into milk but not to that extent.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jun 26, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Yep. Some of our bucks come into milk but not to that extent.


 I had no idea they even had udders....I feel stupid now


----------



## Daxigait (Jun 26, 2019)

WolfeMomma said:


> I was looking at my Yearling ewe the other day, and it looks like one part of her udder is normal size, the other side is a bit enlarged. She is not pregnant. Though in my research online I have seen some people say that clover can cause the udder to enlarge, something about a hormone or something in it? Has anyone experienced this? I have looked at the udder, it doesn't seem sore, no sign of bites etc, though a sting may be possible but I would imagine the swelling would have gone down by now if that were the case.


I don't know much about sheep but sometimes goats get a precocious udder and it isn't always both sides.


----------



## Daxigait (Jun 26, 2019)

I didn't take time to read it seems that answer is already been provided.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jul 12, 2019)

**Update** The vet was out to give some vaccines, I asked her about the udder. Discovered that there is indeed milk in that one side. We think it might have been our new Ewe lamb trying to nurse off of her. 
I have never seen it happen but that doesn't mean that she doesn't sneak it . Now I just have to figure out how to dry her up.


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 18, 2019)

I think sage dries up udders.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 18, 2019)

mystang89 said: ↑ 
Wait, that's WITHOUT milk?!

Oh she has milk in there, she's just never been bred so not really fresh. 

That is the largest unbred udder I have ever seen.     I sometimes get a tiny one on a youngster, more the size of the lamb shown...but, that girl -- wow!

My buck has formed milk in his later years.  Never as a young one but, at about 3-4 that were so obvious, at least.  One day I noticed extra appendages...looked and wow, both teats had expanded.  They stayed.  And yes -- he is from a genetically heavy milking line of Nubians!  Needless to say, his daughters have been prolific producers.  But my Saanen moms are, also.  Double fun.

At first, looking from behind,  I just thought -- WOW what happened to those testicles to swell like that!    Surprise!

Maybe it is more prevalent in some breeds??   My Saanen buck is also heavy milk lines -- one of reasons he was bought -- but, sire & grsire there...no udders.


----------

